
People keep finding hidden cameras in their Airbnbs - shahryc
https://nypost.com/2017/12/04/people-keep-finding-hidden-cameras-in-their-airbnbs/
======
jamestimmins
This headline is overstating it. Yes, there have been two cases in the past
few months, but this is two cases out of tens (hundreds?) of thousands of
booked rooms.

That said I'll probably check for this next time I stay in an AirBnb.

~~~
mc32
Not only that but hidden cameras have been a thing in cheap hotels 'round a
few countries for some time (perh since the infamous "X10"). So it's not all
that new a phenomenon and definitely not relegated to AB&B --though they get
the most press about it, of late.

